
The Nothing App - kyledreger
http://www.thenothingapp.com/
======
joliv
Source (it's surprisingly complex):
[https://github.com/imjakechapman/TheNothingApp](https://github.com/imjakechapman/TheNothingApp)

------
bradfordarner
'Nothing' is all about context!

Plus, college kids won't be able to steal your data...there isn't any.

------
Breefield
Glad it's written in Swift.

